# My Dirty Dozen. Lost another, gave one a break....



## SELFBOW (Jul 8, 2014)

So after talking w Chris I decided to play along. Wish I had started in Jan I'd have 3 used so far but this will work July to June. My 12 will consist of 2 small game river cane arrows one w lots of history. It will be named "Thumper" it has 10 rabbits now and weight 840 grains. The other has an obsidian point "Obi".  
2 of my new snake charmers fall in there named after a snake charmers instrument "Pungi" 534 grains and "Bin" 519. 
One river cane w stone point made by Ken "Purdy" 450 grains and two from a previous set Dendy made me that are dark green "Hulk and Caution" caution has a yellow nock hence its name. So here is 7 of my 12. Gonna make 2 more river cane and pull 3 more charmers to complete my dozen. 

Let's see if I can get a story out of each one within a year. I'm sure I can ...



I'll add the other 5 as I get them named and finished....


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 8, 2014)

This will be a good thread to watch. Pretty awesome idea ya'll got going. I love to follow along other peoples journeys, see new ideas and of course the hero pics. Very cool.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 8, 2014)

They look great! Is that a Fred Bear "greenhead" on the bottom?


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 8, 2014)

This is awesome. Can't wait to see what the two of you dirty your dozens with


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 9, 2014)

Shoot, the way you hunt, they wont last a month. But it'll be fun seeing what you get with them.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 18, 2014)

I used the arrow named "Caution" to take this rattler. Sharpened and back in the quiver. The name is fitting for this one as well lol

I was about to step over a log and thankfully he gave me notice...


----------



## pine nut (Jul 18, 2014)

I thought it was another bow at first!  Nice job on that bad boy Martin.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess this is the downside to naming your arrows but here goes.....

Had a good hunt this pm 5 mins out the truck I hear pigs being very vocal w each other and close. I race to a fire break I had just passed to use it to circle to them and 3 are using it as well. There's a blow down across it and the pigs are circling it. I have 3 walk by at 19 steps broadside one at a time and I don't try a shot. They are ahead of me now and feeding but in a difficult spot to stalk w the brush so I watch em for a while and hear more pigs further back where they came from so I goto them 

Its still a tough stalk. This area has been burned. Its dry, crunchy and lots of dead standing sticks making it difficult to be silent .


I manage to get into a decent position and get them coming my way 5 in this group and at 17 yards I have 3 standing broadside. Just as I take the shot the one I'm wanting steps forward and my shot is back. The pigs go nowhere and I lose sight of the one w my arrow but see the others walk away. I'm figuring she turned opposite of them so I ease over to where they were and see movement in the thicker stuff 30 yds away. Thinking its my pig I Slowly creep over there and its two more pigs and I stalk into position and get one coming my way. It clears a tree quartering to me at 7 yards and I miss the darn thing . 
I spent a good amount of time looking for blood and found nothing.

So I had 3 groups inside 20 w 2 shots and Punji is gone. I still have 5 to add to make my 12 so one will be named punji 2.


----------



## JBranch (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice try Martin, won't be long I'm sure


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 23, 2014)

It's a lot more fun losing an arrow that way as opposed to some other ways I know of. I'm sure another pig will pay the price before too long.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 24, 2014)

What broadhead did you lose? I'm still on the couch.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, look on the bright side: If all went as planned everytime, we'd probably get bored anyway. Sounds like a fun afternoon.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 24, 2014)

Aint nothing dying if the arrows aint flying...RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 28, 2014)

Added 2 more arrows to my dozen. That makes 9 in the group. One is gone so hunting w 8 need to make 3 more.  These two are more snake charmers I named one Punji 2 and the other "Mikey". Wolfskin inspires me to hunt a lot so this one will get action on days he gives me the motivation to go and it may get pulled out by accident and used as well.



I need to make two more rivercane arrows and add one more snake charmer to complete my dozen.  I'm having a big hunt this weekend, should  have some stories to tell.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 28, 2014)

"Mikey"


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 28, 2014)

I love it! "Mikey" .  You should put a shark or a grizzly on it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 28, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> "Mikey"



He said it was OK. You know me I wouldn't want to offend anybody so I asked first lol...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I hope you're motivated now. I'm sore from last night. Hope ya'll have a great hunt this weekend.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 29, 2014)

Mikey!  I love it.


----------



## SOS (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like lots of good mojo there!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 7, 2014)

Martin... Ya gotta make three more and name them... 
BOOMER, STINKY, STANKY! 
Mighty fine looking arrows..


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 15, 2014)

Punji 2 has a miss. 7 yds shot at a SC spike opening day...back in the quiver for another turn.....


----------



## dpoole (Aug 15, 2014)

A clean miss is much better than a poor hit.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 3, 2014)

I spent the weekend working a bow and building another cane arrow.  I've added #10 of my 12 "Outcast" made from a discarded flake I found. I turned it into a usable point.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 3, 2014)

Really cool thing you have going on here Martin. Like the others, really looking forward to more reports. Good luck!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 21, 2014)

Broke an arrow tonight. "Caution " has been retired. If ya look close at top you will see why. Story later....


----------



## Al33 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## JBranch (Sep 21, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Sep 23, 2014)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored it man, I`m playing catch up on every one. I talked my self out of using a wooden arrow in Indiana last week and this is the result.
Good on ya, mate. Many more


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 24, 2014)

I finally got em finished.  My dirty dozen consist of
2 Rivercane/ stone point arrows named "Purdy" and "Outcast" 
2 Rivercane small game arrows one w an antler tip blunt 840 grains "Thumper" and one that started w an obsidian point but now has chert named "Obi"
2 Green cedar Sawtooth specials named "Hulk" and "Caution". Caution has been broken and is out. The razorhead from it has been placed on my newest....
6 Snake Charmers, more of Dendys master work. They consist of " Punji". ( not pictured lost on a pig)
The 5 still alive are Bin, Punji2,Mikey, and my last two just added. Bob Lee after the star of the movie "Shooter" and the last has Caution's razorhead and Dendy named it for me "Patience" because it will pay off...

I shot "Outcast" today for the first time and man it is a rocket out of Copperhead. It may see action this deer season.....



I encourage you fellas to make a dozen as well.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 2, 2014)

Broke "Hulk" yesterday and had a miss w "Mikey". I had one unnamed one in my quiver and grabbed it for the boar, maybe that was bad mojo. So now 3 of my 12 are retired. It was recovered.

5" broken off.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 2, 2014)

Missed a sow this pm and broke an arrow in the process. #4  "Bin" is retired. Only 8 left...


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 8, 2014)

I just realized I'm down to 6. 5 on the rack, one a pig ran off with. What's a man to do? Dman I'm gonna need some more in Jan....actually I'm forgetful. One of these isn't from my dirty dozen but I'm gonna give it a place on the wall to fill the void left by the one that ran away.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 9, 2014)

After looking "Mikey" over I only lost the tip. One inch so there is another razorhead attached and right now he's sitting in my lap waiting on a deer.....


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 10, 2014)

Dang Martin...do you hunt every day?  Did you retire or just quit working during hunting season?


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 10, 2014)

Hunting 4 Him said:


> Dang Martin...do you hunt every day?  Did you retire or just quit working during hunting season?



I hunt most everyday. My private land in SC is 2 miles from my shop. The public I hunt is on my way home and my Ga land is an hour away whether its my lease or Stewart....so I'm never to far away from somewhere.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 10, 2014)

Get Mikey into some meat, Martin.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 3, 2014)

I retired another. I didn't like this look after shooting it today.....



Outcast- raccoon / retired- cracked
Mikey- pig/ retired - bent
Caution- rattler, spike- retired - broken
Hulk- retired - broken on pig
Bin- retired- broken on a missed pig 
Punji- pig ran off with it

Still active
Patience
Bob Lee
Punji 2
Thumper
Obi
Purdy


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 13, 2015)

Punji 2 was lost on a miss at Chickasawhatchie. 

Obie has 2 kills now a squirrel and a quail. Im gonna hang her up for now ....

4 still in action

Patience
Bob Lee
Purdy
Thumper


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 17, 2015)

You think that we could find punjii II with a metal detector? Do you remember where you shot it? You're gonna need some more either way. If you let me do the next ones I'm gonna color them red and black,you can name one Elmer and one Fudd. 
Shhhh! Be vewy vewy kwiet. I'm after a bunny wabbit, and all my bows are kwooked. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 17, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> You think that we could find punjii II with a metal detector? Do you remember where you shot it? You're gonna need some more either way. If you let me do the next ones I'm gonna color them red and black,you can name one Elmer and one Fudd.
> Shhhh! Be vewy vewy kwiet. I'm after a bunny wabbit, and all my bows are kwooked. Hahahahahahaha


Spot is pretty easy to find. Big chestnut w a bay tree next to it 75 or so yds NW of the South point w a bed just off to the right. Arrow went left of the chestnut into the palmettoes. Maybe I'll go back after a day at Ellaville or come over on a Fri.


----------

